# Chevy Colorado - Fisher "HS" or Boss HTX?



## ToyTruck

I have a 2017 Chevy Colorado. Local dealers are Fisher and Boss. Possibly sno way as well. I don't know much about the new Fisher HS but that or the Homesteader are what they will put on the truck. Boss dealer can put one of the HTX 7'6" blades on or I guess even the V blade.

Anyone use the HS yet or have an opinion on using the HTX blades on this fairly small 4x4?


----------



## Western1

Don't get the homesteader!


----------



## ToyTruck

I agree, no homesteader, what about this new "HS"? Suspicious initials though


----------



## Randall Ave

What's the closest dealer?


----------



## ToyTruck

same, fisher or boss


----------



## JMHConstruction

I would guess they are built about the same. Both are good brands, with reliable equipment. Unless there is a feature on one that you like better, since this is for your own drive (If I remember correctly) I would just get the one with the best price. Remember to also look at the brackets, one may look better to you hanging off your truck. Also look at how easily the ploe will attach and detach to the truck. Being a personal, smaller truck, you don't want to also have the plow hanging off the front. I would guess all modern plows are pretty easy to remove though.


----------



## ToyTruck

anyone using the Boss HTX Plow?


----------



## DomaD

Snow ex 7200 with down pressure


----------



## mercer_me

The HTX is a way better plow than the HS. If you want a Fisher get an HT.


----------



## DZL_Damon

If the OP has not made a decision yet, I highly recommend the Boss HTX-V for a small truck. I have one on my 2008 Tacoma and love it. I started with a Homesteader on that truck and got rid of it right away. Homesteader is fine if you have a very small drive and mostly smooth pavement, but my steep and long driveway with lots of bumps was hard on the little HOmesteader. I then did an older Fisher LD with custom push plates and liked it better, but it was too narrow and the moldboard too short to get snow back into the yard that driveway is depressed down into.

The HTX V has the features of a big plow in a smaller, lighter weight package. The flare to the wings allow excellent lift to throw snow banks back further and higher, and the scoop function is excellent for cleaning up! I usually plow in a straight configuration unless I'm going around a corner in which case I'll take the inside corner's wing and straighten it out so I get more width, then scoop the outside corner wing so it still pushes snow towards the inside. 

I've only used the Vee once where I felt like it was handy. My driveway is 90* from the main road and straight up so there is no room for momentum. It snowed all day once while I was working a 12 hour shift. I got home to about 12" of heavy snow throughout my dooryard. I kep the plow in vee, cranked into the sharp turn of my driveway that goes straight up hill and powered through to the top without issue. I was very happy to have the Vee that storm.

FInally, the LED lights are incredible and are far better than the trucks headlights. I've been very pleased with mine.

Some small con's to consider that I personally don't like:
-Shape of the controller: the handle is on the bottom and the control pad is above it. You have to crane your thumb around to use it. The Fisher's "Fish stick" has an angled control on top of the handle so its very easy to put your thumb on all parts of the control without stretching your hand around. On the Boss, I velcro in 3 fingers instead of 4 and have my index behind the control pad so my thumb is higher.

-Attachment system is not QUITE as slick as the Fisher for easily driving into the plow if you are not level, etc. However, it's a FAR more rugged push beam (push plate) assembly on the Boss vs the Homesteader or even the older MM1 pushplates for the 1st gen Tacomas.

-Folding moldboard vs trip edge: I just like trip edge better. Granted, the new HS and Homesteader also have a folding moldboard like the Boss, the older LD Fisher plows had trip edges that operated smoother and I liked them for rough driveways.


----------



## ToyTruck

I did get the htx-v. In general I like it. I am still getting used to the controller, the old joystick I had on a Curtis plow was easier. I could spring for the joystick on this plow but hopefully I'll get used to this one.

It is pretty picky where I can park it on my not very level driveway and be able to get it on and off easily. So far I've found one good spot and am trying to hit it each time. It is also pretty picky as far as lining the truck up with it. I am going to try their alignment kit (with a flag on the truck and a target on the plow to line up), it is really not do-able with out it unless you get out of the truck and check your alignment until you hit it right.

Like DZL said, in a messy icy storm I tried doing the first pass in V mode. This works really well and will make it easier to do a first pass after a big dump as well. I have been trying to use the scoop mode some and this seems helpful too, esp to scoop snow out of the road, and to move snow into some tight spots I have.

So, I am fairly happy with it. It does make me appreciate the old Curtis homepro I had before this. That thing did work pretty well, and I think it had more hydraulic power than this plow. It was very simple and pretty much just did what it was supposed to do. This one, with the controller takes a little more thought but I'll probably get more used to it as time goes by.


----------



## sweetjetskier

Do you have any pics of plow on truck or in use? Seems to be a good combo size wise - Truck / Plow


----------



## DomaD

Toytruck, please explain how they put that plow on your truck when its not on the powermatch on the website. It says that plow does not fit on our trucks (Colorado/canyon).


----------



## ToyTruck

My truck is a 2017 Colorado V6. It is on the boss tool, I checked it out earlier. This is the lighter V plow, 7' 6" And it works fine with one note. My truck was 1.5" too low and they had to install 1.5" lifts for the front end. With that it is supposed to be at the correct height for the plow (and seems to be).


----------



## ToyTruck

As requested, here are a few pics of plow on truck. Color match was just luck.


----------



## kampfitt

NiceThumbs Up


----------



## DomaD

That look great! I might have to get that next, may i ask how high the the bottom of the blade is from the ground when in straight mode and all the way up? Can you measure it? Ill attach a pic of my setup


----------



## PlowGuyBri

ToyTruck said:


> As requested, here are a few pics of plow on truck. Color match was just luck.
> 
> View attachment 176219
> 
> 
> View attachment 176220


Great looking rig. I was thinking about purchasing a 21 CCSB and putting either a straight HTX or HTX-V on it. Are you happy with the plow after a couple seasons? Any issue with the truck handling the plow or vice versa?


----------



## ToyTruck

The truck handles the plow well, seems like a good match. In general I like the plow. If you have a flat level place on your driveway to park the plow, you will probably not have much problem putting the plow on. I don't have a level spot and it took me quite a while to be able to mount and dismount well. Since it is a V, it just sits on the ground in that V shape, and that dictates the mount height. 

If the area it sits on is level, the plow height matches the mount height and you just drive in (although it is a small target to meet, I added a marker on truck and plow which helps line them up). If it is not level, it makes a big difference in the mount height and they won't line up. I found a close to level spot and try to always find the same spot to remove the plow. Sometimes I'm off and I have to fool around with it to get the plow on again, but I'm getting more skilled at it!

It plows well, the V is great. There is a limit to how much stacking of snow the wings will hold their position for. (I had the dealer reduce the spring tension and the wings stay out better now).

As I said before, on a day when you wake up to 12" of heavyish snow, in my old plow I'd be screwed. With this one, I can make the first pass in a V, and open the driveway up, and that is worth a lot. I would probably buy this one again although I haven't test driven the competition...


----------



## PlowGuyBri

I have an 8ft Boss super duty on my f250, so I’m familiar with the difficulty of lining it up. I have heard that the v plow is harder to lineup because of the sitting position that you mentioned, fortunately my driveway is flat. I was thinking of buying the new set up to replace my daily ram that doesn’t have a plow, I would keep the Ford for the commercial but would like something more maneuverable for the 20 or so residential accounts I have. They’re mostly small and quick but stacking is an issue as they’re isn’t much room at many houses around me. Fortunately snow removal is very expensive around me so I could pay the truck off in a season or two with a lot of snow. No issues with temps or tranny plowing? Also what’re you running for tires? I was thinking of the z71 and it looks like they come with good tires for the snow.


----------



## ToyTruck

I usually only plow my driveway. It is a challenging one 850 feet of winding hill, but I don't push the truck hard by plowing all day. So I don't know how it would respond to that, but otherwise its a great truck. I have the z71 and it does come with aggressive tires, you would be fine with those. I also found the tacoma to be fine as a plow truck on my driveway as well.


----------



## DomaD

ToyTruck said:


> The truck handles the plow well, seems like a good match. In general I like the plow. If you have a flat level place on your driveway to park the plow, you will probably not have much problem putting the plow on. I don't have a level spot and it took me quite a while to be able to mount and dismount well. Since it is a V, it just sits on the ground in that V shape, and that dictates the mount height.
> 
> If the area it sits on is level, the plow height matches the mount height and you just drive in (although it is a small target to meet, I added a marker on truck and plow which helps line them up). If it is not level, it makes a big difference in the mount height and they won't line up. I found a close to level spot and try to always find the same spot to remove the plow. Sometimes I'm off and I have to fool around with it to get the plow on again, but I'm getting more skilled at it!
> 
> It plows well, the V is great. There is a limit to how much stacking of snow the wings will hold their position for. (I had the dealer reduce the spring tension and the wings stay out better now).
> 
> As I said before, on a day when you wake up to 12" of heavyish snow, in my old plow I'd be screwed. With this one, I can make the first pass in a V, and open the driveway up, and that is worth a lot. I would probably buy this one again although I haven't test driven the competition...


Anyway you can show me the pics or part number of powermatch, especially the frame part number that attaches to the truck, where any mods needed?, i cant seem to find it on the website, maybe also your dealers name and number incase my dealer has questions. I appreciate it, trying to find it online but having problems.

chris


----------



## ToyTruck

I don't have the details anymore, this was 3 years ago. I just tried the product selector on the boss website and it is coming up with part numbers for the 2021 colorado, both smallest and largest engines in 4WD. My truck is a 17. So, try that and see what you come up with. Is that the truck you are trying?


----------



## KGWDTSi

ToyTruck said:


> As requested, here are a few pics of plow on truck. Color match was just luck.
> 
> View attachment 176219
> 
> 
> View attachment 176220


Nice plow. I just purchased a GMC Canyon. I plan to purchase a BOSS. I would love the V plow but they only have that listed for the extended cab, not the crew cab. Do you have any photos of the front of the truck without the plow attached so I can see how the brackets look on the front end and how low they stick down? Thanks Keith


----------



## ToyTruck

Keith,
Here it is without plow


----------



## KGWDTSi

ToyTruck said:


> Keith,
> Here it is without plow
> View attachment 211038


thanks for the pic! I was figuring it would look worse than that. I also see you removed the front air damn. Prob would not notice the mount as much if I leave the air damn in place and just trim it around the boss mount. Did you put a front leveling kit on your truck to raise the front? Thinking about putting the rough country 2" leveling struts on mine before I mount up a plow so I have better ground clearance. Thanks again for the photo


----------



## ToyTruck

I think they had to add a 1.5" leveler to get the pin height up to the 14.5" inch required, with need clearance, if I'm remembering correctly.


----------



## Zr2bbmax

DomaD said:


> That look great! I might have to get that next, may i ask how high the the bottom of the blade is from the ground when in straight mode and all the way up? Can you measure it? Ill attach a pic of my setup
> View attachment 176292
> View attachment 176293


Nice setup. Do you have pictures of how the mounts look on the truck without the plow on ? Also have you run into any issues plowing with the canyon ? Thinking of which plow to put on my Colorado and I was aiming towards the snow ex LT 7200. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ToyTruck

this is without plow mounted


----------

